
Will Atlassian Ever Enable SSO with SAML? - sytringy05
https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/ID-80
======
sytringy05
Given how much mindshare atlassian have got in the enterprise market, it is
amazing they can't be bothered/organised enough to implement this.

